# Manual meat slicer any experiences?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I found a manual frozen meat slicer this morning. Befen seems to be the brand name with many others also sold. Sold on Amazon if you want to see it.



In case you have never seen one they work like a paper cutter with adjustable blades to a max of about .25".


Wondering if any of you have every used one or seen one used???


Thin sliced sirloin tip for stir fry is 6.99 lb.


A whole top sirloin is about 3.55 lb. It would not take long to pay for itself if they really work well.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Never had one but was not impressed with the negative reviews I read. I also like thin meat but keep my knives very sharp and can shave off what I need. 

Note, with the number of restaurants that will be going out of business you might run int a quality brand powered slicer .

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Bud...a good sharp carving knife works fine...If you place the 
meat in the freezer for one hour, it’s easy to slice thin or paper thin.
That’s the way I do it for carpaccio. look at this link...

https://www.italianfoodforever.com/2013/06/easy-beef-carpaccio-com/


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree with both you but was looking for opinions and would still welcome divergent ones.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The reviews were good...kinda big though...I wouldn’t have room for this
and would have to store it in the basement.Then I would probably never
use it if I had to sleep it up and down the stairs. :surprise:

How thin do you want the meat? Try what I said by partially freezing 
the meat first.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I do just fine with the knife on a per meal basis cutting partially frozen meat to about 1/8" thick.


----------

